# Warcraft: The Beginning - drei Minuten aus dem Film, neue Szenen



## Launethil (13. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning - drei Minuten aus dem Film, neue Szenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: The Beginning - drei Minuten aus dem Film, neue Szenen


----------



## chaina (13. Mai 2016)

Diese Video enthält Content von NBC Universal. Dieser Partner hat das Video in deinem Land aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen gesperrt.


----------



## McDrake (13. Mai 2016)

chaina schrieb:


> Diese Video enthält Content von NBC Universal. Dieser Partner hat das Video in deinem Land aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen gesperrt.



in meinem auch


----------

